# Getting my first job with IBS?



## MusicalRainbows (Jul 16, 2010)

I need some help.. I'm currently looking for my first part time job. What are some good options to be looking at? I've noticed there are many fast food places around my area hiring, but I can't see that as being the type of job to let me use the bathroom whenever I need to. That's a big thing for me, is the availability to use the bathroom at any time... Most of the time, knowing that I CAN means that I'm calm and won't need to. But if I get stuck in some job where I can't use the bathroom at any time, I know I'll panic and need to use the bathroom.. So what kind of part time jobs are there that would be willing to work with me on this? I have no prior work experience, so it's hard enough finding any kind of job as it is.


----------



## Jane2345 (Jun 28, 2010)

I understand were your coming from, i recently got my first full time job, and worrying with all the things that go with that as well as looking for ways to handle my ibs on a day to day basis was difficult.Your right, i find having access to a bathroom gives me piece of mind and reduces my stress hence reduces my symptoms. I think anything that requires you to be stuck at a counter or requires you to be on the "shop floor" may be tough. How about looking at general office work? i work in a quiet office and theres no pressure to stay at my desk. Plus i work in a close team and they know i have IBS, so are sympathetic and try and accommodate me. (plus looking in the future, its great to have some office experience under your belt whichever occupation you choose) Others may have other better suggestions, but thought i would throw my two cents in.


----------



## MusicalRainbows (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for your reply!







Most office work I've seen around here requires previous experience, or knowledge of programs that I have no idea about, but I'll definitely take a closer look and see what I can find in that field.


----------



## SaRaH30 (Jul 18, 2010)

MusicalRainbows said:


> I need some help.. I'm currently looking for my first part time job. What are some good options to be looking at? I've noticed there are many fast food places around my area hiring, but I can't see that as being the type of job to let me use the bathroom whenever I need to. That's a big thing for me, is the availability to use the bathroom at any time... Most of the time, knowing that I CAN means that I'm calm and won't need to. But if I get stuck in some job where I can't use the bathroom at any time, I know I'll panic and need to use the bathroom.. So what kind of part time jobs are there that would be willing to work with me on this? I have no prior work experience, so it's hard enough finding any kind of job as it is.


----------



## SaRaH30 (Jul 18, 2010)

hi i no this might sound funny but try getting a job in a supermarket maybe as they are so big no one will really notice if u slip of to the bath room a few time in your shift the bigger the place the less noticed i guess just a suggestion


----------



## MusicalRainbows (Jul 16, 2010)

There's a new store opening up in town and I'm guaranteed an interview if I apply.. I was thinking of applying for the stocking position. I enjoy organizing shelves of books and such so I figure I might like stocking things.. But would this position be one that would be flexible when I need to use the restroom? I'm afraid to apply and then bring it up at the interview and not get the job, or get stuck with a job that won't be flexible about that if I don't mention anything til after I'm hired.


----------



## Jane2345 (Jun 28, 2010)

MusicalRainbows said:


> There's a new store opening up in town and I'm guaranteed an interview if I apply.. I was thinking of applying for the stocking position. I enjoy organizing shelves of books and such so I figure I might like stocking things.. But would this position be one that would be flexible when I need to use the restroom? I'm afraid to apply and then bring it up at the interview and not get the job, or get stuck with a job that won't be flexible about that if I don't mention anything til after I'm hired.


It's a difficult one. It really depends on your employer as to how flexible they are. My first reaction would be to say not to bring it up at interview unless they ask specific medical questions. If you do get the position, the best person to talk to would be your immediate line mananger, theres no harm explaining that you have a nervous stomach and may have to use the bathroom at short notice, (you havent misled in interview if they havent asked any specific questions about your health). As long as it isnt overly excessive and doesnt effect how you perform your job - managers shouldnt have any problem with this, managers are there to ensure your welfare as well as your work performance, and as you have said previously, having this reassurance might help with the stress and reduce your symptoms. I find during my job that i have had mostly goo days since starting, when im busy my focus goes away from my ibs and i forget about my symptoms. You might find that doing something you enjoy like organising and being preoccupied will shift your focus and help you relax.I feel new jobs give confidence boosts also - and your confidence will grow as you'll prove to yourself that you can work and live with ibs (it took me starting a full time job to have this belief in myself, its taking that first step which is the scary part)I was virtually unemployed when leaving college for more than a year, it took starting on-off voluntary work that slowly helped my confidence grow and helped me think "i can actually do this full time and manage" but there was lots of dispair and tears before this, i just wanted to stay in my cocoon where things were safe as the thought of dealing with a bad ibs day in a public place seemed like the worst thing in the world. But it is possible and you can manage. There are a lot of understanding people out there. Sorry for the rant, but you sound exactly like me 10 months ago!


----------

